# This time last week.......................



## Ugly Kid Joe (Apr 28, 2006)

I wasnt having near as much fun :BK:


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 28, 2006)

Now the worry and wait has begun. When will we know????


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2006)

I know. The wait. uuuuuuhhhhhhhggggggggg.


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah this time last week I was thinking..."This thing is harder than anything and boy I'm getting hungry....and boy that one girl here outta 200 has a nice ass!"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2006)

I was about halfway through the AM session. I was thinking, this can't be as straightforward as it appears.

I was also wishing I had a foot long sandiwch to chow down on, I was starved.

I managed to stay pretty much on point the whole time, without my mind wandering too much.

I did wonder if I would get some celebratory head that night though, and how much beer I would drink.


----------



## rleon82 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was not thinking that way about the Geotechnical and Structures portion of the AM Civil Test. Everything else was straight forward enough.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

i was close to slapping the guy next to me who would work a problem on his test booklet, then erase it like mad and rework it.......

We had these very shakey tables and it was just irritating the hell out of me.

I couldnt figure out why he would need to rease so much? Just work your solution out somewhere else and not erase!


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 28, 2006)

> i was close to slapping the guy next to me who would work a problem on his test booklet, then erase it like mad and rework it.......
> We had these very shakey tables and it was just irritating the hell out of me.
> 
> I couldnt figure out why he would need to rease so much? Just work your solution out somewhere else and not erase!


Bro....ME TOO!!!

We had some tables from the 1940s and they shook so damn bad it was pathetic. The guy beside me erased like every 20 seconds...all day long. It was bugging the shit outta me!!! :fool:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2006)

There was some guy near me who would beat the numbers into his calculator.

Dude, pushin the button harder isn't gonna give you the right answer.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2006)

> > i was close to slapping the guy next to me who would work a problem on  his test booklet, then erase it like mad and rework it.......
> > We had these very shakey tables and it was just irritating the hell out of me.
> >
> > I couldnt figure out why he would need to rease so much? Just work your solution out somewhere else and not erase!
> ...


OMG, this is hilarious, because the guy at my table did the same thing all damn day. He kept erasing and erasing, and had me thinkin there was an earthquake going on or something.

How funny, I wasn't the only one.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 28, 2006)

> There was some guy near me who would beat the numbers into his calculator.
> Dude, pushin the button harder isn't gonna give you the right answer.


Oh man, sorry about that but my buttons sometimes stick.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2006)

All in all though, I can't complain. The proctors were reasonable, and nobody really made _that_ much of a fuss.

I also felt like I had a good amount of space to work and spread my references out.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah the table size was actually adequate (it was just old and unstable)

I was in the very back row, and the only bad thing about the proctors is that our was standing in the back of the room so most of the time and she was standing right behind me, just a little annoying.


----------

